# western sawyer mill



## Neville Ridge (Sep 27, 2015)

Looking for parts for a 36 inch western sawyer mill. Was caught in a wild fire in eastern Washington.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Sorry about your wild fire issues, but more "parts" description and photos would be helpful as to what you are looking for Be safe..


----------



## Neville Ridge (Sep 27, 2015)

The big issue is that the engine is a melted puddle of aluminum, but I can get one at Northern sales. I am looking for the fiberglass blade guard and belt guard. The frame has all the paint burnt off but does not look warped. The Western Sawyer mills were manufactured about 35 miles from me but they went out of business years ago. I found their old web site but phone listed is not in use.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*fabricate the missing parts*

Fiberglas requires a mold, and that will be complicated.

If you use metal, it will be much easier. You can start with trailer fenders or motorcycle fenders to make the blade guards. 

Wood will also work, but wouldn't be my choice.

I'd have the frame and all the metal parts blasted to remove the paint and give you a uniform surface for the new paint. BTDT.

The bearings are probably also shot, but not a big deal if they are common sizes. Good luck on the restoration. Any machine from a company that's been out of business will be difficult to find parts. There are do it yourself sawmill kits on the web and you can purchase the parts separately...wheels, bearings etc. Check Ebay.


----------



## Neville Ridge (Sep 27, 2015)

Well I am coming along OK with the rebuild of my 36 inch western sawyer mill. Found a fellow about 50 miles away who has one. I took several measurements from it to fabricate fiberglass parts.

I am now looking for a source to put new tires on the wheels. Any body know of a company that can do it? The wheels have two groves in them which also get filled with the tire material, so I assume the new tires have to be cast onto the wheels?


----------

